# Arreu - From Dan to Beersheva



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara mateix no em ve al cap cap expressió fixada per dir _arreu_. L'original en en el text anglès és "from Dan to Beersheva" (connotacions bíbliques).

El context és que a l'autora (una viatgera del XIX) li encanta pujar als campanars de les esglésies per gaudir de vistes:

We had a tower-ascending mania ; and we had been up all the towers within our reach *from Dan to Beersheba.*

Moltes gràcies, com sempre


----------



## Agró

Vols dir que *from Dan to Beersheba* no significa literalment això, "des de Dan fins a Beersheva"? No acabo d'entendre-ho, disculpa.*
*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Agró said:


> Vols dir que *from Dan to Beersheba* no significa literalment això, "des de Dan fins a Beersheva"? No acabo d'entendre-ho, disculpa.


 
En anglès és una frase feta per dir d'una punta a l'altra. Com quan diem que el català es parla "de Salses a Guardamar i des de Fraga fins a Maó".

Em pregunto si hi ha un equivalent més genèric que no pas aquest que acabo de mencionar, una expressió per dir "arreu". Potser no m'havia explicat bé.


----------



## Agró

No ho sabia això, disculpa. Què et semblen "onsevulga" o "onsevulla"? A mi no m'agraden gens, aquestes, però potser...


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Em sembla que és una cosa bíblica, jo ho deixaria literal, com diu l'Agró.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> Em sembla que és una cosa bíblica, jo ho deixaria literal, com diu l'Agró.



Home, però en anglès és una frase feta i en català, no.
Jo no ho entendria. De fet més aviat em despistaria perquè no entendria què hi fan aquests noms en un llibre de viatges per Catalunya.

No se m'acut cap manera  idiomàtica de dir-ho en català, però.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

En castellà diríem, "de aquí a La Meca", es podría dir també en català?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> En castellà diríem, "de aquí a La Meca", es podría dir també en català?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Home, Ant!

M'has fet pensar que aquí diem "de la Seca a la Meca". Miraré a veure com em queda en el context!

Gràcies i gràcies a tothom!


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola Tradu,

Si vols fer-ho una mica més nostrat encara podríes afegir-hi Andorra a la frase: La dama ha estat a totes les torres de la Seca, la Meca i la(es) vall(s) d'Andorra.

Buscant una mica he trobat això a l'enciclopèdia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> Hola Tradu,
> 
> Si vols fer-ho una mica més nostrat encara podríes afegir-hi Andorra a la frase: La dama ha estat a totes les torres de la Seca, la Meca i la(es) vall(s) d'Andorra.
> 
> Buscant una mica he trobat això a l'enciclopèdia.


 
Moltes gràcies, Heiwajin. Penso, però, que ho deixaré amb de la Seca a la Meca, perquè, sent la dama una senyora anglesa, tan tan nostrat potser és massa. No sé com ho veus... Encara sóc a temps d'introduir-hi canvis 

Gràcies


----------



## Heiwajin

Si si, s'entèn perfectament amb Seca i Meca (i punt). 

Però ara m'has fet sorgir el dubte sobre a què es refereix amb Seca i Meca, ja que he trobat diversitat de teories en funció de si l'expressió és en català (la seca i la meca i la vall d'andorra) o castellà (la ceca y la meca). Crec que em tocarà obrir un nou fil sobre el tema.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

He vist l'altre fil però veig que s'origina aquí, crec. 

Jo diria que la dama ha estat a totes les torres _hagudes i per haver_.

Faig tard, però, sembla.


----------



## ampurdan

O:

"d'un cap a l'altre de món".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> He vist l'altre fil però veig que s'origina aquí, crec.
> 
> Jo diria que la dama ha estat a totes les torres _hagudes i per haver_.
> 
> Faig tard, però, sembla.


 


ampurdan said:


> O:
> 
> "d'un cap a l'altre de món".


 
Nois, gràcies. No obstant això, el capítol ja el tinc enviat a la persona que me l'ha encarregat... Arribo tard... Finalment ho vaig deixar amb "de la Seca a la Meca"... A veure què me'n diuen.

Mil gràcies a tots


----------

